# mir



## perpend

Mir geht es um die Stelle von "mir".

Satz von mir: ... du hast versprochen, *mir* es vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitzuteilen

Ich verfasste es so (Nachricht ist noch nicht weg ... also, immer noch editierbar), aber ich hatte dann Zweifel.

A) ... du hast versprochen, mir es vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitzuteilen
B) ... du hast mir versprochen, es vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitzuteilen

Somehow I think B) is correct, in the meantime. Yikes.

"es" = ein Datum


----------



## manfy

"mir es" gefällt mir nicht. Ich würde eher sagen "Du hast versprochen, es mir ..." oder "..., mir dies ..."

Aber wie man's auch dreht und wendet, es klingt immer noch unnatürlich.
Ich bevorzuge "Du wolltest mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitteilen (, aber ich hab noch nichts erhalten)."


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Ich stimmt Manfy zu.

Übrigens, da du geduzt hast, was haltet ihr von dem Folgenden:  _*Du hast (es) (mir) versprochen, dass du es mir vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitteilen würdest.*_ ?

Der Infinitiv-Satz kommt mir formeller vor.


----------



## perpend

manfy said:


> Aber wie man's auch dreht und wendet, es klingt immer noch unnatürlich.
> Ich bevorzuge "Du wolltest mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitteilen.



Nice. Treffer. Das klingt in meinem Fall idiomatisch.  Merci vielmals.

EDIT: Cross-posted.


----------



## manfy

Ja, das (djweaverbeaver's post) klingt auch gut und natürlich - aber NUR ohne doppeltes 'es mir' ! Also: "*Du hast versprochen, dass du es mir vor ...*" (Die Wortwiederholung wäre zwar nicht ungrammatisch, aber derartige redundante Wiederholungen klingen fast immer sehr unschön)

PS: Plusquamperfekt wäre eigentlich besser und unterstreicht die Vorzeitigkeit des Versprechens, aber dies ist heute eher eine Stilfrage - Plusquamperfekt ist stark im Rückgang.
""*Du hattest versprochen, dass ... *"


----------



## Kajjo

Analog zu Manfys guten Vorschlag würde ich auch hier in der Vergangenheit bleiben:

_Du wolltest mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt haben... _
(denn es ist ja nicht geschehen)

Zurück zur Titelfrage:

_Du hattest versprochen, es mir vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitzuteilen._


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@manfy

Deswegen habe ich die Pronomina in Klammern gesetzt.


----------



## manfy

@djweaverbeaver: 



Kajjo said:


> _Du wolltest mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt haben... _
> (denn es ist ja nicht geschehen)


 
Das stimmt schon. Aber Vorsicht! Damit erhält der Satz einen starken Unterton einer Anschuldigung. Es besteht Gefahr, dass der Angesprochene dann instinktiv in eine Abwehrhaltung geht, d.h. er wird verärgert oder im besten Fall kommt es zu unzähligen Ausreden, warum es noch nicht geschehen ist.


----------



## Kajjo

@manfy: Das stimmt, das klingt vorwurfsvoll. Ich hatte gedacht, das wäre auch so gemeint?


----------



## perpend

Kajjo said:


> @manfy: Das stimmt, das klingt vorwurfsvoll. Ich hatte gedacht, das wäre auch so gemeint?



Nee, es war nicht vorwurfsvoll gemeint, aber danke Kajjo (und manfy)---gut, das zu wissen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> _Du wolltest mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt haben... _
> (denn es ist ja nicht geschehen)


Das bedeutet aber:

_Du hast (möglicherweise wissentlich fälschlicherweise) behauptet, mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt zu haben._
(subjektiver Gebrauch des Modalverbs)​
und nicht:

_Du hättest mir dies bereits vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitteilen wollen(, hast dann aber vergessen es tatsächlich zu tun)._
(objektiver Gebrauch des Modalverbs)​


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn man es wörtlich liest, hat Gernot wahrscheinlich recht. (Passt der Kontext?)
Ich denke aber jetzt, es ist zweideutig.
Es ist jedenfalls eine für Missverständnisse geeignete Formulierung, die zudem ein schlechtes Gewissen bereiten soll, statt das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Wenn man es wörtlich liest, hat Gernot wahrscheinlich recht. (Passt der Kontext?)
> Ich denke aber jetzt, es ist zweideutig.
> Es ist jedenfalls eine für Missverständnisse geeignete Formulierung, die zudem ein schlechtes Gewissen bereiten soll, statt das Problem zu lösen.



Ich mag salomonische Urteile.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Das bedeutet aber: _Du hast (möglicherweise wissentlich fälschlicherweise) behauptet, mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt zu haben._



Das sehe ich nicht so. Im Gegenteil kann ich diese Bedeutung wirklich nicht erkennen. Für mich bedeutet der Satz ganz eindeutig "du wolltest mir das eigentlich mitteilen, hast es dann aber doch nicht gemacht".
_
_


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Das bedeutet aber:
> 
> _Du hast (möglicherweise wissentlich fälschlicherweise) behauptet, mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt zu haben._
> (subjektiver Gebrauch des Modalverbs)


Ebenso wie Kajjo, kann ich diese Interpretation nicht sehen. Ich wäre nicht darauf gekommen. Der Perfektinfinitiv _mitgeteilt haben_ bedeutet für mich lediglich, dass die Erfüllung des Versprechens überfällig ist und nicht mehr.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Im Gegenteil kann ich diese Bedeutung wirklich nicht erkennen. Für mich bedeutet der Satz ganz eindeutig "du wolltest mir das eigentlich mitteilen, hast es dann aber doch nicht gemacht".


Der von dir zitierte Satz


Kajjo said:


> _Du wolltest mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt haben._


... ist einfach nur das Präteritum des folgenden Satzes im Präsens:

_Du willst mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt haben._​Dieser Satz verwendet das Modalverb _wollen _im subjektiven Gebrauch, d.h.:

_Du behauptest zwar, mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt zu haben. Ich kann mich daran aber nicht erinnern und bezweifle, dass du das tatsächlich getan hast._​
Demgegenüber benutzt der Satz ...

_Du hast mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitteilen wollen._​
_... _das Modalverb _wollen _in objektiver Bedeutung, d.h.:

_Du hattest bereits vor ein paar Wochen vor, mir dies schriftlich mitzuteilen, bist aber bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen oder hast es schlicht vergessen._​Mir ist durchaus bekannt_,_ dass insbesondere Norddeutsche das Modalverb _wollen_, wenn es so wie in deinem oben zitierten Satz im Präteritum steht, oft plötzlich auch als objektiv interpretieren. Das halte ich allerdings für eine Ungenauigkeit norddeutscher Mundarten. Dein Satz:

_Du wolltest mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt haben._​
... heißt lediglich:

_Mittlerweile bist du von deiner Behauptung, mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt zu haben, wieder abgerückt._​


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> ... ist einfach nur das Präteritum des folgenden Satzes im Präsens:
> 
> _Du willst mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt haben._
> Dieser Satz verwendet das Modalverb _wollen _im subjektiven Gebrauch, d.h.:
> 
> _Du behauptest zwar, mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt zu haben. Ich kann mich daran aber nicht erinnern und bezweifle, dass du das tatsächlich getan hast._


Nicht für mich. Dass diese Interpretation in der Sprachwirklichkeit wahrscheinlich ist, müsstest Du mir nachweisen. Ich lass mich ja von Fakten überzeugen. Aber nur Behaupten reicht m.E. hier nicht.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Gernot Back said:


> Der von dir zitierte Satz
> 
> 
> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Du wolltest mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt haben..._
> 
> 
> 
> ... ist einfach nur das Präteritum des folgenden Satzes im Präsens:
> 
> _Du willst mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt haben._​Dieser Satz verwendet das Modalverb _wollen _im subjektiven Gebrauch ...
Click to expand...

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aber einen Unterschied. Im Satz im Präsens (_"Du *willst* mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich *mitgeteilt haben*"_) ist es von den verwendeten Zeiten klar, dass die (angebliche) schriftliche Mitteilung zeitlich vor dem Wollen kommt. Dadurch ist die "objektive" Bedeutung blockiert (man kann nicht etwas beabsichtigen, was in der Vergangenheit liegt!), so dass die "subjektive" Interpretation die einzig mögliche ist. Bei _"Du *wolltest* mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich *mitgeteilt haben*"_ hingegen geht diese zeitliche Reihenfolge nicht aus dem Satz hervor, so dass die "objektive" Interpretation noch im Rennen bleibt (und eventuell auch noch gewinnt ).

Ich schreibe übrigens "objektiv" und "subjektiv" in Anführungszeichen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob dies die Standardnomenklatur ist.

Cheers
Abba


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> _Du willst mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt haben._
> Dieser Satz verwendet das Modalverb _wollen _im subjektiven Gebrauch, d.h.:
> _Du behauptest zwar, mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt zu haben. Ich kann mich daran aber nicht erinnern und bezweifle, dass du das tatsächlich getan hast._


Ich verstehe Gernots Standpunkt und neige dazu, ihm rechtzugeben.  In diesem Satz ist eine besondere, für Deutsch typische Verwendung des Zeitwortes 'wollen' enthalten - welches hier in Wirklichkeit _to pretend/vorgeben/angeben _bedeutet. Dies wird klar, sobald man den Satz in eine andere Sprache übersetzen will. Auf Englisch wäre  _you want to have informed me in writing two weeks ago _kaum möglich.  Anstelle von _want _muss man ein anderes Wort benutzen (affirm/pretend..), und dasselbe gilt für andere Sprachen auch - einschl. meiner.
Auf Deutsch könnte man es mMn vielleicht auch wie folgt ausdrücken: _Du hast es mir angeblich vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt._


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aber einen Unterschied. Im Satz im Präsens (_"Du *willst* mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich *mitgeteilt haben*"_) ist es von den verwendeten Zeiten klar, dass die (angebliche) schriftliche Mitteilung zeitlich vor dem Wollen kommt. Dadurch ist die "objektive" Bedeutung blockiert (man kann nicht etwas beabsichtigen, was in der Vergangenheit liegt!), so dass die "subjektive" Interpretation die einzig mögliche ist. Bei _"Du *wolltest* mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich *mitgeteilt haben*"_ hingegen geht diese zeitliche Reihenfolge nicht aus dem Satz hervor, so dass die "objektive" Interpretation noch im Rennen bleibt (und eventuell auch noch gewinnt ).


Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen: Im Präteritum ergäbe die von Gernot als subjektiv bezeichnete Bedeutung eine sehr unwahrscheinliche Aussage und die von ihm als objektiv bezeichnete Bedeutung erzeugt eine sehr viel wahrscheinlichere Aussage und darum ist erstere blockiert, ebenso wie im Präsens letztere blockiert ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

ABBA Stanza said:


> Bei _"Du *wolltest* mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich *mitgeteilt haben*"_ hingegen geht diese zeitliche Reihenfolge nicht aus dem Satz hervor, so dass die "objektive" Interpretation noch im Rennen bleibt (und eventuell auch noch gewinnt ).


Welche Funktion, wenn nicht die, Vorzeitigkeit auszudrücken, sollte denn der Infinitiv Perfekt _*mitgeteilt haben*_ ansonsten haben?
Da würde man doch stattdessen gleich lieber den Infinitiv Präsens benutzen, wenn man eine Gleichzeitigkeit ausdrücken wollte.

_Du *wolltest* mir dies schon vor ein paar Wochen schriftlich *mitteilen.*_​
Das ist ja auch genau der Unterschied zwischen Futur 1 und Futur 2:

Die einzige Konjunktion, bei der es im Deutschen noch so etwas wie eine _Consecutio temporum_ gibt, ist _nachdem_. Bilden wir also einmal je einen Satz in Vergangenheit, Gegenwart und Zukunft mit _nachdem_.

Vergangenheit: _Nachdem ich mich abgetrocknet hatte _(Plusquamperfekt)_, zog ich mich an _(Präteritum)_._
Gegenwart: _Nachdem ich mich abgetrocknet habe _(Perfekt)_, ziehe ich mich an _(Präsens)_._
Zukunft: _Nachdem ich mich abgetrocknet haben werde _(Futur 2 mit Infinitiv Perfekt)_, werde ich mich anziehen _(Futur 1 mit Infinitiv Präsens)_._
Genau so drückt die Kombination eines Modalverbs mit einem Verb im Infinitiv Perfekt in jedem Fall die Vorzeitigkeit des letzteren im Vergleich zur Zeitebene des Modalverbs aus:

_Ich musste die Unterlagen bis gestern Mittag beim Finanzamt abgegeben haben _(Infinitiv Perfekt)_. Deshalb konnte ich gestern Vormittag nicht zu dir kommen _(Infinitiv Präsens)_.
Vielleicht hätte ich es auch nach einem Besuch bei dir noch zeitgerecht schaffen _(Infinitiv Präsens) [nicht: _geschafft haben_ (Infinitiv Perfekt)] _können, aber das war mir zu unsicher.  _​


ABBA Stanza said:


> Ich schreibe übrigens "objektiv" und "subjektiv" in Anführungszeichen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob dies die Standardnomenklatur ist.


In der Tat, da gibt es zwei andere linguistische Fachausdrücke, die ich hier auch schon einmal in einem Post gelesen habe, und nach denen ich auch bereits vergeblich gesucht habe. Im Bereich "Deutsch als Fremdsprache" sind jedoch (möglicherweise aus rein didaktischen Gründen) die allgemein verständlicheren Ausdrücke "subjektiver und objektiver Gebrauch des Modalverbs" üblich.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Welche Funktion, wenn nicht die, Vorzeitigkeit auszudrücken, sollte denn der Infinitiv Perfekt _*mitgeteilt haben*_ ansonsten haben?





berndf said:


> Der Perfektinfinitiv _mitgeteilt haben_ bedeutet für mich lediglich, dass die Erfüllung des Versprechens überfällig ist und nicht mehr.


_Vor zwei Wochen wolltest Du mir das bis zum 15.6.2015 [heute ist der 18.] mitgeteilt haben._


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> _Vor zwei Wochen wolltest Du mir das bis zum 15.6.2015 [heute ist der 18.] mitgeteilt haben._


Hier halte ich den Infinitiv Perfekt für überflüssig, um nicht zu sagen für falsch: Die Überfälligkeit kommt hier alleine durch die exlizite Nennung der Daten zum Ausdruck.

Lässt man die Daten weg, sind wir wieder bei einem subjektiven Gebrauch des Modalverbs:

_Du hast vor zwei Wochen (nur) behauptet, mir das bereits zuvor (also noch weiter als zwei Wochen in der Vergangenheit zurückliegend) mitgeteilt zu haben. Mittlerweile beschleichen dich aber wohl selbst Zweifel, ob du mich wirklich in Kenntnis gesetzt hast, und du erhältst diese Behauptung nicht aufrecht._​


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Hier halte ich den Infinitiv Perfekt für überflüssig, um nicht zu sagen für falsch


Dies entspricht aber genau meiner intuitiven Auffassung und ich würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn ich damit alleine stünde. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dies auch oft, und nicht nur in Norddeutschland, genauso gehört zu haben.


----------



## Kajjo

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will. Die Bedeutung des Satzes bleibt für mich ganz klar "du wolltest das und das gemacht haben" bedeutet nicht mehr, als das es vorgehabt wurde und nicht geschehen ist. Im Präteritum kann ich auch dem "wolltest" nicht im Ansatz Gernots Interpretation erkennen. 

Zwischen "mitgeteilt haben" und "miteilen" liegt der bekannte Unterschied wie Berndf in #22 als Beispiel verdeutlicht. 

Leider fallen mir dazu wirklich keine weiteren Begründungen ein. Mir ist der Satz einfach sonnenklar und der allgemeine Sprachgebrauch absolut eindeutig. Ich sehe da nicht einmal die Möglichkeit der Alternative. Akademische Details ändern nichts an dem absolut unmissverständlichen Sprachgebrauch. Sorry, aber mehr kann ich leider nicht dazu beitragen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hier ein paar Beispiele für den meines Erachtens einzig richtigen, nämlich *subjektiven *Gebrauch des Modalverbs _wollen _in Kombination mit *vorzeitigem *Infinitiv Perfekt:


			
				Devin O. Pendas 'Der Auschwitz-Prozess: Völkermord vor Gericht' said:
			
		

> Er _wollte gesehen haben_, wie zwölf Häftlinge nach einem Fluchtversuch gehängt worden waren, und hatte diese Tat Boger zugeschrieben. Das allerdings fand das Gericht nicht »stichhaltig«.


 https://books.google.de/books?id=3f...w#v=onepage&q="wollte gesehen haben "&f=false


			
				Hermann Nöldeke et al. 'Wilhelm Busch' said:
			
		

> Es war Geschirr zerworfen, aber niemand _wollte es getan haben_. Ja, es ist ganz eigentümlich, daß es auch unter den Töpfen Selbstmörder giebt.“


 https://books.google.de/books?id=Y-...K#v=onepage&q="wollte es getan haben"&f=false


			
				Ludwig Ganghofer 'Der Unfried' said:
			
		

> Keiner wollte wissen, wer den Stein geworfen- keiner _wollte es getan haben_.


 https://books.google.de/books?id=3o...K#v=onepage&q="wollte es getan haben"&f=false


			
				Jeremias Gotthelf said:
			
		

> Aber alles Forschen war umsonst, kein Mensch _wollte es angerührt_, weggenommen, hingestellt haben.


 https://books.google.de/books?id=qt...Aw#v=onepage&q="wollte es angerührt "&f=false


----------



## berndf

Ich glaube, wir haben schon verstanden, was Du ausdrücken wolltest und wir stellen auch nicht in Abrede, dass es geeignete Kontexte gibt, in diesen diese Interpretation möglich und offensichtlich ist.

Wir stellen lediglich in Abrede, dass die von mir in #22 beschriebene Interpretation unmöglich bzw. blockiert sei.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Wir stellen lediglich in Abrede, dass die von mir in #22 beschriebene Interpretation unmöglich bzw. blockiert sei.


Dass diese Interpretation umgangssprachlich, besonders in Norddeutschland (und das erstreckt sich bis in meine Region _Köln_), üblich ist, habe ich auch nie in Abrede gestellt. Ich halte sie jedoch nicht für Standard.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Dass diese Interpretation umgangssprachlich, besonders in Norddeutschland (und das erstreckt sich bis in meine Region _Köln_), üblich ist, habe ich auch nie in Abrede gestellt. Ich halte sie jedoch nicht für Standard.


Dann müsste sie in entsprechenden Registern blockiert sein. Glaube ich aber nicht. Das ist aber letztendlich eine empirische Frage und durch Behauptung und Gegenbehauptung unsererseits wohl leider nicht zu klären.


----------



## Gernot Back

Da war doch noch was ...



ABBA Stanza said:


> Ich schreibe übrigens "objektiv" und "subjektiv" in Anführungszeichen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob dies die Standardnomenklatur ist.





Gernot Back said:


> In der Tat, da gibt es zwei andere linguistische Fachausdrücke, die ich hier auch schon einmal in einem Post gelesen habe, und nach denen ich auch bereits vergeblich gesucht habe. Im Bereich "Deutsch als Fremdsprache" sind jedoch (möglicherweise aus rein didaktischen Gründen) die allgemein verständlicheren Ausdrücke "subjektiver und objektiver Gebrauch des Modalverbs" üblich.


Ich habe den alten Post nun gefunden:
Der linguistische Fachausdruck im Englischen ist wohl _epistemic _(subjektiver) und _deontic_ (objektiver Gebrauch des Modalverbs).


radagasty said:


> Just by way of clarification, what has been called the _subjective _and _objective_ senses of modal verbs are in English more usually referred to as _deontic_ and _epistemic_ respectively.


cf.: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modal_verb


----------

